# Aces high: Bell & Ross Vintage WWI-92 Heritage Collection



## Michael Weare (Mar 21, 2011)

*Bell & Ross Vintage WW1-92 Collection*
​
Bell & Ross continues to pay homage to the history of military timepieces by presenting the Vintage WW1-92 Collection. These new watches follow on the heels of the Vintage PW-1 watch and pocket watch which we featured earlier in the year, and all of which are taking off this month.

The brand's designs have always been influenced by the reinterpretation of military watch design history. The idea behind all of the new watches is to remain faithful to present day watch-making standards while adapting them to Bell & Ross design principles.

The Vintage WW1 watches pay tribute to this era and take their inspiration from the stylistic designs of the "Roaring Twenties". A true missing "time" link between the pocket watch and the wristwatch of the 1940s, the shapes and functions of the Vintage WW1 reflect Bell & Ross's DNA.

*Vintage looks, modern features*





​
WW1 models stand out as accurate reincarnations of the past that reflect the present. While the models are distinguished by their finishes and movements with complementary functions, they are made to demanding and bang up to date standards

• A quality Swiss movement
• The large fob-watch type diameter
• The grooved crown is easy to grip, inspired by the ones handled by pilots while wearing gloves
• Unlike the original, the domed crystal is made from sapphire
• The large simple dial enhances legibility

The Vintage WW1 line, replicates the original wire handles that were soldered to the case which, when combined with the elegance of the straps, evoke the design of the first wrist watches, yet are ergonomically adapted for the comfort demanded by today's men.







​
As can be seen from this World War I recruiting poster of the era, there was little comfort to be had as the government breathed down your neck, urging you to sign up. The life expectancy even for pilots on the Western Front was between 10 to 15 days.

*Two new and authentic military models*







​
In its authentic Military version, the WW-92 features a matte grey steel case and a distressed strap. With its black case, the WW1 - 92 Heritage model reinterprets the styles of days gone by - the sand-coloured index markings convey the effects of age and the leather strap acquires a patina over time. Both models have an hours, minutes and seconds movement.

The hour, minute and second graduations have been separated to promote readability and emphasize the minutes on the large face. This reading is inspired by the so-called navigation or observation watches used by military pilots to calculate their direction or speed. The fluorescent triangle at 12 o'clock enabled the pilots to instantly get their bearings, even in the dark.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for the great review Michael! 
A taste of the history of these watches!


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Not bad. Not bad at all.


----------



## avatar1 (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice.

Is the strap fixed / sewn to the bar or attached through a Radiomir-like system?


----------



## Reese's TimePieces (Jun 14, 2011)

Love the new WW1 - 92 Heritage!!!


----------



## Split Second (Apr 18, 2007)

what is the diamater of these watches? 44mm?

mike.


----------



## simoncudd (Dec 22, 2007)

Split Second said:


> what is the diamater of these watches? 44mm?
> 
> mike.


Mike- 45mm and 18mm at the lugs.


----------



## simoncudd (Dec 22, 2007)

Michael, great report.

this is my personal favourite!!


----------

